# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Promovohet libri i Oliver Jens Schmitt-t, "Arbëria Venedike"

## GL_Branch

*Në Shkodër promovohet libri i Oliver Jens Schmitt-t, "Arbëria Venedike"*

Në ceremoni dhe autori i librit, albanologu Schmitt
Albanalogu dhe balkanologu i njohur Oliver Jens Schmitt, profesor i historisë së Europës Juglindore në Institutin e Historisë së Europës Lindore të Universitetit të Vjenës, në librin e tij voluminoz prej 670 faqesh "Arbëria Vendike1392-1479" ka sjellë fakte dhe të dhëna të reja mbi historinë e popullit shqiptar në mesjetë, në qendër të së cilës është qyteti i Shkodrës.

Promovimi në shqip i librit "Arbëria Venedike", përkthyer nga Ardian Klosi, ka sjellë në Shkodër autorin e këtij libri, albanologun Schmitt, të cilit i është dashur të japë shumë autografe për intelektualët e shumtë nga veriu i vendit, të cilët u mblodhën me këtë rast në mjediset e teatrit "Migjeni" në Shkodër.

Promovimi i këtij libri, i cilësuar si një vepër me rëndësi të veçantë për historinë e Shqipërisë, u organizua nën kujdesin e bashkisë së Shkodrës dhe "Creative City". Në këtë aktivitet përveç intelektualëve dhe shkrimtarëve nga ky rajon ishin të pranishëm dhe autoritete vendore. 

Studiuesi i njohur Wily Kamsi, pjesëtar i familjeve të vjetra shkodrane, që janë pjesë e këtij libri, foli për vlerat që disponon ky libër për qytetin e Shkodrës dhe Shqipërinë në përgjithësi. "Libri që kemi në dorë përbën një hap të mëtejshëm përpara, për të njohur mirë dhe më mirë faqet më heroike të mesjetës sonë", tha studiuesi Kamsi, i cili përgëzoi në emër të shkodranëve autorin e librit Schmitt dhe përkthyesin Ardian Klosi.

Sipas tij ky libër është për lexuesin shqiptar një mjet studimi që ka për t’i hapur horizonte të reja për një periudhë aq të dendur me ngjarje. Duke e cilësuar këtë libër si një ngjarje me rëndësi për historiografinë mesjetare shqiptare, Kamsi foli për bashkëpunimin e ngushtë që ka pasur me autorin e librit.

"Me botimin e këtij libri autori Oliver Jens Schmitt ka vënë themelet e qëndrueshme për historinë mesjetare të vendit tonë, me të gjitha hollësitë e mundshme, me vështrimin e mprehtë për detajin dhe aftësinë për të ndërtuar një tablo të madhe", tha më tej studiuesi Kamsi. Ai shtoi se "kjo është historia e Venedikut në Shqipërinë, më saktë në Arbërinë mesjetare, siç nuk jemi mësuar ta lexojmë deri më tani, Venediku i zhveshur nga ngjyrimet e djallëzisë dhe lakmisë, në të vërtetë e vetmja fuqi perëndimore ku mbështesnin shpresat vendasit". 

Ndërsa Adrian Klosi tha se përkthimi dhe redaktimi i këtij libri u bë i mundur falë ndihmës financiare të Departamentit të së Drejtës së Punës dhe Çështjeve Sociale të Fakultetit të Drejtësisë së Universitetit të Gjenevës.

Përkthyesi Klosi falënderoi Ministrinë e Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve për mbështetjen e dhënë në shtypshkrimin e këtij libri. 
I emocionuar, por edhe i kënaqur nga respekti dhe mikpritja e shkodranëve 33-vjeçari Schmitt e vlerësoi librin e tij si të rëndësishëm, pasi "shpjegon jo vetëm luftërat që kanë ndodhur gjatë periudhës venedikase, por edhe çështje fetare, ku qytetet shqiptare dhe sidomos Shkodra kanë qenë ndër qendrat kryesore".

"Shkodra ishte një pjesë integrale e hapësirës Mesdhetare, e hapësirës Adriatike, në marrëdhënie shumë të ngushta me Italinë, Dalmacinë, Kroacinë, ishte një ndër qytetet më të mëdhenj, më të rëndësishëm të Ballkanit", theksoi autori i librit me një shqipe shumë të qartë në të folur.

Duke bërë një përshkrim të shkurtër të librit të tij, ku një pjesë të madhe e zë qyteti i Shkodrës dhe rajoni përreth, Schmitt, tha se "Arbëria Venedike është konceptuar në fillim si dizertacion pranë profesorit të njohur të Mynihut, albanalogut Peter Barti, por dalëngadalë, libri mori përmasat e një historie të Arbërisë mesjetare, edhe pse fokusi kryesor është mbi zotërimet e Venedikut në Arbëri mes viteve 1392 e 1479".

"Njohja e thellë e Ballkanit dhe historisë së tij, në veçanti e Shqipërisë, më ka futur në një tjetër hulumtim me përmasa të mëdha për figurën e Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeut, i cili shpresoj se do ta shoh shumë shpejt dritën e botimit", tha Schmitt.      

Oliver Jens Schmitt, është në radhën më të shquar të albanalogëve e balkanologëve të gjuhës gjermane si Hahn, Sufflay, Nopsca që kanë arritur të ndriçojnë historinë e vendit tonë. 
Në prezantimin e këtij libri me interes u ndoq dhe diskutimi i prefektit të Shkodrës Maxhid Cungu, një njohës i mirë i kësaj fushe. Prefekti Cungu ka përcjellë falënderimet e tij për autorin, të cilin siç u shpreh e kishte njohur gjatë viteve të fundit kur ai kishte marrë pjese ne punimet e librit në fjalë. 

E Shtune 24 shkurt 2007 (Koha Jone)

----------


## GL_Branch

*Arbëria venedike lind dhe një albanolog*

Elsa Demo
22-02-2007 (shekulli)

Shumë entusiazëm dje në Bibliotekën Kombëtare që një i ri zviceran po i jep historisë së Arbërisë Mesjetare një vepër që do t'i kishte kushtuar një jetë historiografisë sonë. Autori është albanologu 34-vjeçar Oliver Jens Schmitt dhe vepra e tij është "Arbëria Venedike (1392-1457)" e përkthyer nga Ardian Klosi. Në praninë e elitës së historianëve dhe ministrit të Kulturës, studiuesi i kësaj periudhe, Luan Malltezi, tha pa ngurim që në krye se kemi të bëjmë me "një nga njohësit më të mirë të historisë së Shqipërisë" dhe me një vepër "që do të jetë e qenësishme në historiografinë shqiptare". Të një mendjeje ishin edhe ata që prezantuan veprën e Schmitt-it. Pas kësaj hyrjeje himnizuese me po aq entusiazëm ata argumentuan pse kjo vepër voluminoze ka këtë rëndësi. Për nga burimet historike "Arbëria Venedike" e Schmitt-it ka kapërcyer burimet "e gatshme" nga autorë të tjerë të huaj të fillimit të shekullit të njëzetë, si Milan Shuflaj, që janë marrë me këtë pjesë të historisë sonë, kapërcim që ai e ka bërë nëpërmjet burimeve në arkivat e Vatikanit të pashfrytëzuara deri më sot. Rrezja e kësaj vepre rrok, veç Shqipërisë paraosmane, edhe një histori të Venedikut në Shqipëri, duke dhënë në dinamikë, siç u shpreh historiani Ferid Duka "marrëdhëniet mes Shqipërisë venedikase dhe jovenedikase, entitete që vihen përballë një tjetër realiteti të pushtimit osman".

Autori, i pranishëm në promovimin e librit dje, dhe sot në teatrin "Migjeni" të Shkodrës tha se ardhja e kësaj vepre në shqip është vetëm fillimi i një bashkëpumi me historiografinë shqiptare dhe se shumë shpejt katër historianë të rinj nga Kosova dhe Shqipëria janë ftuar për një përvojë të shkurtër në vendin e tij.

Në të njëjtën sallë, po dje, u ekspozua për pak orë një koleksion nga fondi i rrallë i Bibiliotekës Kombëtare, botime albanologjike, historike, grafika dhe harta që ilustrojnë një Arbëri venedike të shekullit 15-18.

----------


## GL_Branch

*Albania Veneta*

Nga Ardian Klosi
05-03-2007

"Arbëria venedike 1392-1479", e botuar kohët e fundit në shqip (K&B, përkthyer nga Ardian Klosi), na njeh me punën e jashtëzakonshme të një historiani zviceran, Oliver Jens Schmitt, aktualisht profesor për Historinë e Europës Juglindore pranë Universitetit të Vjenës. Megjithë titullin disi modest, ky libër, më shumë sesa historia e sundimeve të Venedikut në Arbëri, është historia e mesjetës së vonë të viseve që shkojnë nga skajet e Albania veneta pra Kotor e Tivar e deri në Epir. Natyrisht e mbështetur në traditën e madhe të Sufflayt, Jirecekut, Ippenit, Valentinit, në monografitë më të mira të studiuesve sllavë e shqiptarë pas vitit 1945, por edhe atyre frëngë ose gjermanë, vepra e Schmittit zbret në Shqipëri si për të korrigjuar tablotë e ideologjizuara-nacionaliste që për kaq dhjetëvjeçarë mbizotëruan në vendin tonë në radhë të parë saje teksteve akademike e shkollore. Ajo niset nga arkivat dhe burimet e botuara për të ndërtuar tablotë dhe nga kombinimi i mprehtë e asnjanës i fakteve për të mbërritur në përfundime.
Schmitt, i lindur në Basel në vitin 1973 veprën e tij e ka shkruar praktikisht në moshën 26-27-vjeçare. E nisi si punim disertacioni pranë albanologut të Mynihut Peter Bartl, epërfundoi në një opus të larmishëm prej 700 faqesh, ku preken të gjitha aspektet shoqërore dhe historike të kohës. Botimi gjermanisht doli në Mynih në vitin 2001.
Në Vjenë Schmitt ka marrë pikërisht katedrën e ngritur rreth një shekull më parë nga Konstantin Jirecek. Zhvendosja e njëkohshme në Vjenë e "Albanien-Bibliothek" të krijuar ndër dhjetëvjeçarë prej Bartlit, e bën sërish universitetin e Vjenës qendër me rëndësi për studimet balkanologjike e në veçanti albanologjike.
Aktualisht historiani është duke shkruar një monografi për Gjergj Kastriotin  Skënderbeun, të cilën mendon ta mbyllë këtë vit.
Gjatë qëndrimit të tij javën e kaluar në Shqipëri, ku u paraqit "Arbëria venedike" në Tiranë e në Shkodër, Oliver Jens Schmitt iu përgjigj pyetjeve të mëposhtme.

*Sa kohë ju është dashur për "Arbërinë Venedike"?*

E kam filluar punën në vjeshtë të vitit 1997. Kam përfunduar së shqyrtuari dokumentet e botuara aty nga fundi i vitit 1998. Në gjysmën e parë të 1999-s punova në arkivat dhe bibliotekat e Venecies. Ndërsa libri është shkruar kryesisht në periudhën midis korrikut dhe dhjetorit 1999. Këtyre iu shtuan edhe katër muaj hulumtime në Arkivin Shtetëror të Venecies (shkurt - qershor 2000). Me material së këndejmi u plotësua libri. Së fundi më mori një kohë të gjatë hartimi i indeksit. Në vjeshtë të vitit 2000 libri hyri në shtyp. E pra gjithsej gati tre vjet punë.
*
Kjo vepër e ngjeshur dhe materiali i shumtë faktik që përmbledh të habit: si ka mundësi të krijojë një vepër të tillë një historian në moshën tuaj? Mund të na zbuloni diçka nga mënyra juaj e punës?*

Interesimi im për mesjetën arbëre zë fill qysh në kohën kur isha në gjimnaz dhe lexoja veprat e Milan von Sufflayt dhe Konstantin Jirecekut. E pra plani për të punuar mbi këtë temë është i vjetër. Pata fat që qysh në semestrin e parë në Universitetin e Vjenës munda të ndjek pranë paraardhësit tim Max Demeter Peyfuss, i njohur në Shqipëri nëpërmjet hulumtimeve të tij për Voskopojën, një seminar për historinë e Shqipërisë, pastaj të mbledh edhe njohuritë e duhura në paleografi dhe gjuhë (shqip, greqishte e re, serbisht). Rëndësi pati edhe studimi i bizantinologjisë pranë Johannes Koderit, bashkautorit të një monografie të madhe për Arbërinë jugore në mesjetë. Kështu që kur fillova punën në vjeshtë 1997 në Mynih, themelet ishin krijuar. Këtu më ndihmuan kushte të shkëlqyera pune: Peter Bartl, mentori i doktoratës sime, më hapi visaret e "Albanien-Bibliothek"; edhe Biblioteka Shtetërore e Bavarisë më vuri në dispozicion vepra të moçme e të rralla. Vendimtar u bë qëndrimi im dhjetëmujor në Venecie, ku Qendra gjermane e Studimeve Venedike më ndihmoi bujarisht me një bursë. Arrita të gjej në Arkivin Shtetëror dhe në biblioteka material të ri me rëndësi. Shumë i rëndësishëm qe pa dyshim edhe botimi i Statuteve të Shkodrës në bashkëpunim me Lucia Nadinin, Gherardo Ortallin dhe Pëllumb Xhufin.
Veç kësaj nuk shkelja në truall të virgjër shkencor: krahas historianëve austro-hungarezë rreth vitit 1900, ishin para vitit 1945 sidomos shkencëtarë italianë e pas 1945-s në radhë të parë dijetarë shqiptarë që dhanë kontribut të madh në këtë fushë. Luan Malltezi kishte botuar më 1988 një monografi të gjerë e të rëndësishme mbi qytetet arbëre nën sundimin venedik. Të tjerë dijetarë si Kasëm Biçoku, Pranvera Bogdani, Kristo Frashëri, Përparime Huta, Gjerak Karaiskaj, Aleksandër Meksi, Selami Pulaha, Spiro Shkurti, Pëllumb Xhufi, Injac Zamputi  po rendit këtu alfabetikisht vetëm ata, veprat e të cilëve i kam përdorur në punën time  hetuan çështje të historisë sociale-kulturore. Krahas këtyre historianë jugosllavë e europianëperëndimorë kanë hulumtuar sidomos arkivat e Dubrovnikut, pjesërisht edhe ato të Kotorit. Bazën e vërtetë të librit e përbëjnë Acta Albaniae Veneta, botuar nga ati jezuit Giuseppe Valentini. Këto 25 vëllime i kam përpunuar sistematikisht, duke hapur qysh në krye një bazë të dhënash për të klasifikuar sipas temave mijërat e dokumenteve e dëshmive. Kjo bazë më mundësoi më pas vlerësimin efikas të materialit. Por megjithatë vendimtar ishte pasioni për temën, i cili nuk më ka lëshuar për vite të tëra. Libri i parë i një historiani është gjithmonë diçka e veçantë  këtë e kuptova kur fillova të punoj për librin e dytë, i cili merret me Stambollin dhe Izmirin në shekullin 19.
*
Pas këtij libri "është thënë gjithçka" për mesjetën e vonë arbëre në përgjithësi dhe sundimin venedik në Arbëri në veçanti?*

Asnjë libër nuk mund ta thotë të vërtetën e fundit, pasi ngritja dhe interpretimi i çështjeve janë gjithmonë shprehje e një tradite të caktuar shkencore dhe meditimeve vetjake të historianit. Vlerësimi i sundimit venedik, për shembull, mund të bëhet nga perspektiva të ndryshme, si sundim i huaj, sikurse ndodhte në kohën e Enver Hoxhës, ose si vazhdim i një orientimi mesdhetar të ultësirës bregdetare arbëre. Veç kësaj një libër i vetëm nuk mund t'i mbulojë të gjitha aspektet në detaje; një monografi nuk mund dhe nuk duhet të ketë karakter enciklopedik.
Këtyre vjen e u shtohet edhe çështja e materialit të ri: vepra e Valentinit mbyllet me vitin 1463; disa burime për periudhën deri më 1470 i kam botuar vetë, megjithatë mungon një botim sistematik i dokumenteve venedike deri në lëshimin e Shkodrës më 1479. Duhet mbledhur e botuar gjithashtu sistematikisht materiali arkivor nga Dubrovniku dhe Kotori. Por edhe arkiva të tjera që janë me rëndësi për historinë e Shqipërisë duhet të përpunohen më thellë: kështu p.sh. kam gjetur në Zadar në shtator 2006 disa dokumente të Gjergj Strazimiroviq Balshës nga fundi i shekullit 14.
Kurse arkivat e mëdha italiane (Venecie, Milano, Mantova, Vatikan) janë hulumtuar më mirë, së paku pjesët më të lehta për t'u studiuar të fondit bazë arkivor. E prapë, në Venecie ka ende regjistra noterësh, fonde trashëgimish, testamente në sasi të mëdha, të cilat thuajse janë të painventarizuara. Kështu që është i pamundur një kërkim i shpejtë, gjetjet varen nga rastësia dhe durimi. Me fjalë të tjera: këtu do duhej të punonin historianë shumë të kualifikuar për të paktën tre a katër vjet, që të gjenin material të ri. Pa dyshim që do t'ia vlente, vetëm se është shumë e kushtueshme. Megjithatë, sa për të dhënë një shembull: një rastësi e tillë më ndihmoi të gjej një dokument që tregon se Skënderbeu kishte një shtëpi të vetën në ishullin kroat Hvar.
Duhen shqyrtuar edhe arkivat e famullive në komunat arbëreshe të Italisë së jugut si dhe gjithë arkivat shtetërore të bregdetit puljez: edhe këtu është i pamundur kërkimi i shpejtë; vetëm një ekip hulumtuesish do mund të gjente në kërkime afatgjata material të ri dokumentar. Deri më tani kjo nuk është bërë, mbetet pra një sfidë për të ardhmen.
Është shumë me rëndësi arkeologjia mesjetare: studiues shqiptarë të artit kanë bërë kërkime me vlerë sidomos për historinë e arkitekturës. Megjithatë vetëm gërmimet sistematike  siç u filluan në Lezhë  janë ato që premtojnë zbulime lidhur me kulturën materiale, bie fjala për mënyrën e banimit dhe jetesën e përditshme. Këtu për hulumtimet shqiptare hapen horizonte krejt të reja, të cilat do mund ta pasuronin në thelb imazhin tonë të ngritur kryesisht mbi burimet e shkruara.
E pra nuk është folur fjala e fundit, përkundrazi, shpresojmë që të intensifikohet sërish hulumtimi në arkiva dhe në terren, që megjithë kushtet e vështira dhe kërkesat e larta shkencore, t'u kthehen këtyre temave edhe studiues të rinj shqiptarë. Kështu pra, një libër i ri është në rastin më të mirë ftesë për t'u marrë me përmbajtjen e tij në mënyrë kritike-shkencore, pastaj edhe për të vijuar e përpunuar më tej fillin e tij tematik.

*Kohët e fundit janë botuar 2 a 3 monografi mbi Skënderbeun dhe së paku po kaq janë duke u hartuar. Mes tyre edhe punimi juaj. Ku përqendrohet vepra juaj? Ç'aspekte të reja të personalitetit dhe të problematikës kërkoni të ndriçoni? Ka edhe këtu, si për "Arbërinë Venedike" burime dokumentare të pazbuluara ose të hulumtuara pak? Dhe, kur pritet të dalë libri?*

Që të shkruash për Skënderbeun do të thotë të hysh në një traditë shumë të gjatë studimore. Kjo traditë gati-gati ia zë frymën hulumtimeve të reja. Pasi, po të krahasosh punimet ekzistuese, do të gjesh në shumicën e tyre një tip strukture narrative: kjo ngrihet mbi mënyrën kronologjike, e ndërprerë nga analizat e strukturave shtetërore, simbolika e pushteteve dhe ndërtimi i tablove.
Ndërsa libri im, të cilin shpresoj ta përfundoj deri në verë, mbështetet në radhë të parë mbi materialin burimor. Kjo do të thotë se përpiqet t'i mënjanojë krejt historitë interepretuese të shekujve 19 e 20 dhe të përqendrohet në materialin bashkëkohës. Materialin e botuar e kam plotësuar nëpërmjet një numri qëndrimesh në arkivat e Milanos, Manovës, Modenës, Dubrovnikut dhe Zadarit, si dhe me punën në sektorin e dorëshkrimeve të Bibliotekës Kombëtare austriake në Vjenë.
Megjithatë në librin tim fjala nuk është vetëm për përpunimin e materialit të ri. Ky libër kërkon, duke iu shmangur strukturave të deritashme narrative, ta ndajë temën e Skënderbeut dhe mjedisit shoqëror të tij sipas fushave problemore; kështu heton, sa për të përmendur vetëm disa tema, çështjen e shpurës pasuese të tij, rëndësinë që kishte besnikëria dhe tradhtia, imazhin ideal të prijësit; ngre pyetjen, nëse dhe për sa kohë e ashtuquajtura "Besëlidhje e Lezhës" përbënte vërtet shtyllën e pushtetit të Skënderbeut dhe çfarë programi politik mund të lexojmë nga burimet.
Por libri ngre edhe çështje të historisë ekonomike, lidhur me transaksionet financiare të Skënderbeut, tregtinë e tij në Adriatik, politikën doganore, importin e teknologjisë luftarake; ngre pyetjen p.sh. se ç'rëndësi kishin për shoqërinë arbëre ndihmat në të holla të Venedikut dhe të papës. Një shembull konkret: ç'vlerë kishte një dukat në male? Atje banorët merreshin kryesisht me blegtori. Për Arbërinë mungojnë të dhënat. Por pyetja mund të marrë përgjigje nëpërmjet krahasimit me kushte të ngjashme shoqërore në Dalmaci, ku kemi më shumë burime dokumentare: një katund barinjsh, që kishte 19 burra, merrte në vitin 1442 në Shibenik, një qytet me rëndësinë e Shkodrës, 19 dukate për prodhimin e djathit në një vit, e pra një bari fitonte 1 dukat në vit. Në rast se Skënderbeu merrte prej Venedikut një pagë vjetore prej 1400 dukatesh, kjo për kushtet e Italisë, dmth. për një ushtri mercenare italiane, ishte ndoshta pak, por në Arbëri Skënderbeu mund të paguante me to për një vit një trupë të vetën prej 1400 burrash. Shpura e zakonshme e Skënderbeut kishte rreth 1500 burra. Me fjalë të tjera, vetëm paraqitja e pagesave në kontekstin e tyre, bën të mundur ta interpretosh rëndësinë e kësaj mbështetjeje.
Një temë tjetër e rëndësishme është edhe analiza e Marin Barletit, i cili në mjaft pika është shumë më i besueshëm nga sa është menduar deri më sot: Barleti më njërën anë përdor modele rrëfimtare nga letërsia antike, të cilat ishin në modë në Italinë e Rilindjes së shek. 15; më anë tjetër gjejmë tek ai shumë përfytyrime dhe mënyra tregimtare për heronjtë idealë sikurse ndeshen në epikën në vargje të Epirit, ku jetonte në shekullin 15 një popullatë e përzierë greke, arbëre, sllave, vllehe dhe italiane. Këto krahasime të ndihmojnë të kuptosh përse gëzonte Skënderbeu në Ballkan një famë kaq të madhe.
Pyetje si këto dhe të tjera do të krijojnë një tablo e cila shmanget nga paraqitjet paraardhëse. Megjithatë edhe ky këndvështrim tjetër nuk i ndryshon ndonjë gjë madhështisë politike dhe njerëzore të Skënderbeut, i cili jo pa arsye për shekuj të tërë ishte në Perëndim njeriu më i njohur nga vendet e Europës Juglindore.

*Pak mendime për historianët e sotëm shqiptarë. Po me të rinjtë ç'ndodh? Është kapërcyer vallë trauma e historiografisë së ideologjizuar dhe nacionaliste?*

Në Shqipëri studimet shkencore historike në Universitet e Akademi kanë lindur vetëm pas vitit 1945 dhe pas kësaj janë përqendruar fort pranë Akademisë. Këtu Shqipëria nuk është shembull i vetëm, pasi edhe në Maqedoni kushtet janë të ngjashme. Aktualisht kushtet materiale për shkencëtarët janë të vështira. Së bashku me Institutin e Historisë në Tiranë dhe Akademinë e Shkencave dhe Arteve në Kosovë, Komisioni ballkanik i Akademisë së Austrisë dhe Instituti im universitar po planifikojnë një proces të ngjeshur dialogu dhe diskutimesh. Në dhjetor 2006 u organizua në Vjenë një konferencë e parë përgatitore. Në diskutim me institucionet e lartpërmendura në Tiranë dhe Prishtinë, albanologët e huaj më në emër si Nathalie Clayer, Peter Bartl, Noel Malcolm, Konrad Clewing, Bernd Fischer përmblodhën gjendjen e studimeve mbi temat më të rëndësishme të historisë së shqiptarëve. Përfundimet do të botohen edhe në shqip. Në një hap të dytë historianët shqiptarë do të shprehin mendimet e tyre mbi pikëpamjet e kolegëve të huaj. Rezultatet e këtij dialogu do të diskutohen me hollësi në një kongres të madh historianësh, i cili do të përgatitet nga të gjitha institucionet e lartpërmendura. Fjala këtu është më pak për hulumtime vetjake sesa për interpretimin dhe diskutimin e metodave të reja. Kam kënaqësi që si Instituti i Historisë në Tiranë i përfaqësuar nga prof. Dr. Marenglen Verli ashtu edhe ASHAK, e përfaqësuar nga prof. dr. Rexhep Ismajli, po e mbështesin në mënyrë të qëndrueshme këtë proces.
Së fundi po kujtoj si një nismë të vogël, që Instituti im universitar jep bursa për studiues të rinj nga Shqipëria, Kosova dhe Maqedonia: më 1 mars presim një kolege dhe një koleg nga Kosova si dhe një historian të ri nga Shqipëria. Ky është një hap modest, një ofertë për të rinj që dëshirojnë të qëndrojnë për hulumtime jashtë shtetit.

shekulli: http://shekulli.com.al/news/53/ARTIC...007-03-05.html

----------


## D&G Feminine

Sa u bera gati ta postoja GL Branch. Mezi po pres ta lexoj kete librin. Kush e ka lexuar, te na sjelli pershtypjet.

----------


## Hyllien

> Një temë tjetër e rëndësishme është edhe analiza e Marin Barletit, i cili në mjaft pika është shumë më i besueshëm nga sa është menduar deri më sot: Barleti më njërën anë përdor modele rrëfimtare nga letërsia antike, të cilat ishin në modë në Italinë e Rilindjes së shek. 15; më anë tjetër gjejmë tek ai shumë përfytyrime dhe mënyra tregimtare për heronjtë idealë sikurse ndeshen në epikën në vargje të Epirit, ku jetonte në shekullin 15 një popullatë e përzierë greke, arbëre, sllave, vllehe dhe italiane. Këto krahasime të ndihmojnë të kuptosh përse gëzonte Skënderbeu në Ballkan një famë kaq të madhe


Shpresoj te kete burime dhe per kete pjesen ketu.

----------


## Sabriu

Skënderbeu u kthye kundër sulltanit për të marrë hakun e babait
"Atë çka nuk mund ta siguronin përmes tregtisë, njerëzit e Skënderbeut shpesh e merrnin me dhunë".
E martë, 11 Nëntor 2008 10:37



Nga Alma Mile

Ai është sundues, kërkon të arrijë qëllimet e tij me çdo kusht, edhe me dhunë, por është edhe shumë karizmatik. Të thjeshtët e duan, fisnikëria e ka halë në sy. Një këmbyes fesh, nuk është edhe aq i besueshëm. Nga i krishterë u bë mysliman e më tej sërish i krishterë. I pabesueshëm dyfish. Diplomat dhe njohës shumë i mirë i disa gjuhëve të huaja. Të gjitha këto dëshmohen në librin më të fundit të historianit Oliver Jens Schmitt, "Skënderbeu". I ulur përballë historianëve shqiptarë të Mesjetës, por edhe monumentit madhështor të Skënderbeut në pavijonin e Mesjetës, në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar, 36-vjeçari Schmitt, përmes përkthimit mjeshtëror të Ardian Klosit, sjell një këndvështrim për këtë figurë, të pranuar nga historiografia evropiane, si një nga figurat më të rëndësishme të kohës, bashkë me Huniadin dhe Drakulën. Historiani thotë se nuk është qëllimi i tij të çmitizojë Skënderbeun, por të plotësojë figurën e tij me të tjera dokumente të pashfrytëzuara më parë. Përmes një materiali dokumentar, të bollshëm, të qëmtuar në arkivat e Dubrovnikut, Milanos, Mantovës, Romës, Parisit, Barcelonës, etj., Schmitt na e paraqet Skënderbeun, jo si njeriun që bashkoi rreth vetes princërit shqiptarë e luftoi kundër turqve, por si udhëheqësin, që e kishte të vështirë të bënte pakte paqësore me fisnikët e tjerë të Arbrit. Dokumentet e paraqitura në libër dëshmojnë për mërira dhe armiqësira me familjet më të mëdha, duke nisur që me Aranitët, nga ku mori gruan e tij Donikën, Muzakajt, Topiajt, Balshajt. Shumë i internoi, u mori tokat. Besueshmëria tek Skënderbeu ishte shumë e brishtë. Shumë e tradhtuan, u bashkuan me turqit, ndërsa kishte shumë të pakënaqur. Por ajo që "trondit" më shumë është teza e hedhur mbi kryengritjen e Skënderbeut, arratinë e tij nga Danubi dhe kundërvënia ndaj turqve. Në bazë të një dokumenti, Schmitt argumenton se nuk bëhet fjalë për "çlirimin e mëmëdheut", por për hakmarrje personale. Kur figura e Skënderbeut vazhdon të glorifikohet, materialet që ofron Schmitti, nuk mund të mos ngjallin debate. Ende pa u lexuar libri, historianët shqiptarë e dhanë mendimin e tyre pro dhe kundër.


Skënderbeu sipas Oliver Jens Schmittit

Hakmarrja
"Më 10 janar të vitit 1454 dy diplomatët milanezë Sceva de Curte dhe Jacobo Trivulzio i shkruajnë zotërisë së tyre, dukës Francesco Sforza të Milanos, për pritjen që i kishte bërë papa Nikollë V një bajlozi të Skënderbeut. Kjo ndodhi pak më shumë se gjysmë viti pas rënies së Kostandinopojës, kur krejt Italia ishte si në ethe dhe fuqitë, që si zakonisht veç grindeshin me njëra-tjetrën tani po punonin për një "ligë italiane", e cila u realizua me të vërtetë në paqen e Lodit po atë vit. E pra në këto rrethana erdhi para papës i dërguari i Skënderbeut dhe njoftoi se "për arsye të urrejtjes personale që ai (Skënderbeu) ushqen kundër turkut, meqë ky Turk ka vrarë babanë e zotërisë, ky zotëri (Skënderbeu), ka vënë të vrasin një vëlla të Turkut (Mehmeti II)". Kështu zgjidhet edhe rebusi, shpjegohet mosbesimi i sulltanit, kryengritja e Skënderbeut. Ivan Kastrioti pra, më 2 maj 1437 nuk pati vdekur nga një vdekje e natyrshme, por ishte vrarë me urdhër të Muratit II. Si shkak mund të hamendet që urëtrazuesi i vjetër do të kishte përgatitur ndonjë rebelim të ri, e me të vërtetë ai vazhdonte të mbante lidhje të ngushta me Venedikun, kishte kërkuar gjithashtu të drejtën e qytetarisë venedikase, për të bijtë Stanisha dhe Gjergj, këtë qytetari e kishte kërkuar edhe në Raguzë. Me mëkëmbësin venedikas të Lezhës, Pasquale Gradenigo, ai pak para se të vdiste kishte pasur marrëdhënie tejet të përzemërta; venedikasit e quanin "një mik të shkëlqyer". Nga këndvështrimi i osmanëve kjo përbënte arsye të mjaftë për ta hequr qafe këtë njeri të rrezikshëm një herë e mirë. I biri, Iskënderi, i cili në sy të osmanëve nuk ishte i ngatërruar drejtpërdrejt në ndonjë përbetim, u largua menjëherë nga atdheu i të parëve. Është e paqartë nëse Skënderbeu e mori vesh vrasjen aty për aty, apo ndoshta më pas. Por sidoqoftë së shpejti do të mendonte për hakmarrje. Po të keni parasysh se e drejta zakonore e arbërve gjallonte qysh në mesjetë, ai s'kishte tjetër rrugë përveçse të ruante nderin e tij. I duhej të merrte gjak nga ajo familje që kishte derdhur gjak: kjo ishte dera e Osmanëve. Në vend që të rrëmbehej në ndonjë veprim të pamenduar, Skënderbeu luajti në mjeshtërinë e kamuflimit, e cila ishte mjaft e përhapur në oborrin e Osmanëve, me të krishterët e shumtë që ishin shtrënguar të ndërronin fenë e tyre. Biografë të më vonë janë të një mendje në pohimin e tyre, se ai ishte mjeshtër për t'i fshehur mendimet e tij të vërteta. Kështu Iskënderi i ashtuquajtur besnik shkoi në Danub dhe priti me durim derisa të vinte çasti i volitshëm....

Deri më sot mbetej e panjohur për ç'arsye ishte vrarë në mënyrë kaq të llahtarshme, së bashku me fëmijët e vet, biri i dashur i Muratit. Bajlozi i Skënderbeut në Romë ishte i vetmi njeri, që ka folur ndonjëherë për këtë gjë: Alaeddin Ali Çelebiu kishte rënë viktimë e një përbetimi, ku fijet kryesore i luante Skënderbeu. Por a mundej vallë një mëkëmbës në Nikopojë ta drejtonte i vetëm vrasjen e një princi trashëgimtar, i cili për më tepër ndodhej në Anatoli, ndërkohë që Kara Hidr Pasha pa dyshim ka vepruar pas një urdhri nga oborri? Kjo është me pak gjasë e i dërguari i Skënderbeut u shpreh edhe që zoti i tij kishte vënë të vrisnin vëllanë e padishahut, e pra komplotin nuk e kishte udhëhequr ai vetë. (fq 58-60)


Taktikë lufte?
"Atë çka nuk mund ta siguronin përmes tregtisë, njerëzit e Skënderbeut shpesh e merrnin me dhunë. Shumë prej tyre ishin malësorë të mësuar me mungesat, por që sipas zakonit të vjetër, zbrisnin poshtë në fusha për të furnizuar familjet e tyre me grabitje. Këto doke u ruajtën deri në fillimet e shekullit 20. Kalorësit e shpejtë nga malet i kishin qejf shpeditat grabitëse, ku mund të vinin përpara bagëtinë e rrëmbyer. Grabitjet bëheshin kryesisht kundër territoreve osmane, por edhe ato venedikase nuk u kursyen. Pak javë pas fillimit të kryengritjes banorët e Lezhës njoftonin se "njëfarë Jeorgius Castriot ka kryer shumë grabitje e vazhdon të grabitë bagëtitë e tyre e të marrë rob gratë dhe fëmijët e tyre" (Acta Albaniae Veneta) (fq 159).

Marrëdhëniet me fisnikërinë
"Ai mëtonte të bëhej zot në të gjithë vendin", ankohej Joan Muzaki.
Shkruante Joan Muzaki: "Ai zuri rob zotin Joan dhe zotin Gojka Balsha dhe i dërgoi ata te mbreti ferronte Plaku në Napoli, që ky t'i mbante robër, e pastaj ua mori sundimet që ndodheshin midis Krujës dhe Lezhës, dua të them tokën e Misias"

Muzakajt dhe Topiajt, Skënderbeu i fyeu keqas, pasi e detyroi kreun e Topiajve, Muzakë Topinë, që të dëbojë gruan e tij të parë, nga familja Muzaka, e në vend të saj të martohet me Mamica Kastriotin. Për një familje e cila, siç njofton Demetrio Franko (Dhimitër Frëngu) e quan veten Karloviçi, "e cila në sllavisht do të thotë lavdiplotë, apo djemtë e Karlit, pasi e kishin prejardhjen nga dera mbretërore frënge", ky ishte një turp i padëgjuar. Kronisti fisnik Musachi ankohej: "Ai nuk druhej as para Zotit, as para ndonjë gjëje tjetër, as para djemve që kishin ata". Për fisnikërinë, Skënderbeu kishte thyer rendin hyjnor, nderin dhe emrin e dyerve të moçme. E drejta e vjetër përballej me padrejtësinë e këtij homo novus të dhunshëm. (fq 193)

Tradhtia
Më 1457 bajli venedikas i Durrësit njoftonte: "Atë e kanë lënë të gjithë komandantët e vet, të cilët kanë kaluar te Turku". Nëntë vjet më vonë "Skënderbeu, kur mori lajmin e nisjes në marshim të armiqve, nuk u besonte më komandantëve të vet të kështjellave, pasi e dinte se ata do t'i nënshtroheshin të nipit; ndaj dhe i shkarkoi, duke i zëvendësuar me të tjerë, të cilëve ua mori pronat e gratë e fëmijët i dërgoi si pengje në Kalabri. Mirëpo komandantët e kështjellave, të cilëve u ishin marrë kështjellat e tyre e siç thuhet për shkak të frikës nga turqit, që kishin mbërritur në vend, ishin arratisur, Turku, kur pa dështimin e vet, dha urdhër t'i ekzekutonin. Nipin e Skënderbeut, atë që kishte treguar rrugën dhe e kishte këshilluar, ai urdhëroi ta shkonin në hu...". Kjo letër e Agostino Patrizi Piccolominit e vitit 1466 zbulon, se sa e dobët ishte lidhja e besnikërisë me Skënderbeun, sidomos te fisnikët, mbas më shumë se dy dhjetëvjeçarësh luftë. Vetëm marrja peng dhe shantazhet i siguronin ende besnikëri Kastriotit, edhe shpronësimi që u bënte pronave të rebelëve i shërbente si shembull tmerrues. Ndërsa në familjen e vet ai nuk ishte në gjendje të mbante këtë trysni. Përsëri iu desh të shihte tradhtinë e një burri nga rrethi më i ngushtë. Tradhtarët gjendeshin në mjedisin më të afërt të Skënderbeut. (fq 220-221)

Fati i heroit
Jeta e Skënderbeut nuk ishte një marshim triumfal, por një luftë e vazhdueshme për mbijetesë, e mbushur me disfata, situata në dukje pa rrugëdalje, por shpesh dhe me kthesa të papritura të fatit. Pa vullnetin e prijësit, pasuesit e rraskapitur do t'u ishin nënshtruar herët osmanëve. Mirëpo ishte pikërisht vullneti i Kastriotit për fitore ai që tek e fundit i tërhoqi malësorët drejt rrënimit. Sfidës së padëgjuar të ish-oficerit të tyre dezertor sulltanët i ishin përgjigjur me një ashpërsi të panjohur më parë. Kushtu, jeta dhe kryengritja e Skënderbeut u bë dhe tragjedia e trevës së tij të prejardhjes, e cila si asnjë rajon tjetër i Ballkanit u shkretua dhe u shpopullua nga osmanët. Është gati emblematike vetmia e Skënderbeut në ditët e tij të fundit: hakmarrësi i t'et, kundërshtari i dy sulltanëve, atleti i krishtit, Aleksandri i Ri u ndodh vetëm mbi rrënojat e veprës së tij. /gazeta panorama/

----------


## Kreksi

Ky autor i ri, 35 vjeçar, po shifet se tregon ketu edhe papjekurine e një shkruesi  permes pikpamjes se tij te errët qe paska ekspozar ne kete liber.

Asgjë te re ky autor nuk na meson, librin ende nuk e kam lexuar por sipas  pershkrimit nga kjo gazetarja jone shifet se libri  ka patur qellim te tregoje diçka te erret per shqiptarte, gjoja seGjergji paska maltretuar shqiptar, mirepo kete e kemi ditur edhe ne qe na intereson ky personalitet i yni, ka njerez qe kerkojne me vite e vite ende libra te pa njohur neper bibliotekat e botes mbare por edeh bibliotekat elektronike na mesojne edhe me teper se sa ky autori i ketij libri.

http://renesancailire.blogspot.com/2...-le-livre.html
http://renesancailire.blogspot.com/2...lalbanais.html

http://renesancailire.blogspot.com/2...au-secour.html
http://renesancailire.blogspot.com/2...es-sicles.html

http://renesancailire.blogspot.com/2...beu-i-dyt.html

----------


## alibaba

> Oliver Jens Schmitt,


Ky farë homo, ka dalë me deklarat halucinante. Se Skenderbeu organizoi kryengritje që të hakmerrej kundër Sulltanit për vrasjen e Gjonit. Dhe se  Nuk paska ekzistuar shteti shqiptar në atë kohë. 

Nuk sjell asgjë të re, vetëm po na tregon që ky njeri han bukë kot në këtë tokë.

----------


## Kreksi

> Ky farë homo, ka dalë me deklarat halucinante. Se Skenderbeu organizoi kryengritje që të hakmerrej kundër Sulltanit për vrasjen e Gjonit. Dhe se  Nuk paska ekzistuar shteti shqiptar në atë kohë. 
> 
> Nuk sjell asgjë të re, vetëm po na tregon që ky njeri han bukë kot në këtë tokë.


Njeri i paguar, kushedi se nga kush ...

E vertete eshte se gjergj Kastrioti  sillej rrept ndaj kundershtarve te tij por jo si thot ky  çuni, ani me historian 35 vjeçar...

Ne nje Opera  te shekullit XVIII. francezi Motte,  Skenderbeun e pershkruan shume interesante ku,  gjoja se heroi shqiptar  kishte rene ne dashuri me princeshen Atalidë dhe kur Skenderbeu ik e kthehet ne Shqiperi Atalida bene marrveshje me te vllaun  nga babai, Mehmetin e dyte (qe ende nuk ishte sulltan)  qe t'ia dorzonte Skenderbeun te gjalle pasiqe ajo kishte rene ne dashuri, keshtuqe gjoja te gjitha ato lufta qe i ben turqit ne shqipirei i paskan bere per hater te Atalides, bijes se sulltanit...mirepo kjo permbajtje eshte  e imagjinuar andaj konsiderohet ndryshe....
Ka gjera interesante qe sot  mesojmi per Skenderbeun e qe nuk i kam ditur deri para pake kohe, ose ka mundesi ti kem harruar  nga shkolla...si per shembull,  kam menduar se Ballaban Pasha ishte nje turke mirepo nga shkrime ne gjuhe tjera mesova se ai ishte shqiptar dhe quhej Ballaban  Badere, nga Dibra dhe se ishte kusherir i afert me teatin e Skenderbeut pra Gjon Kastriotit e jo ivan kastrioti si na e quajka ky  autori i ri.

----------


## alibaba

Në Europë ka shumë fantazi, e përziejnë romanin me historinë, me fantazi etj. Të gjitha i fusin në një kazan. Ja psh Vlad Drakulla, na u bë dhampir, se kështu iu tek atij anglezit, edhe ka dasht me ba pare, e fymja ma e madhe për rumunët osht me i thanë se Vladi është dhumpir. Kapitalizmi don prodhimtari, prodho e shit, qoftë edhe të pëzjerë me qyrre.

----------


## white-knight

> Ja psh Vlad Drakulla, na u bë dhampir, se kështu iu tek atij anglezit, edhe ka dasht me ba pare, e fymja ma e madhe për rumunët osht me i thanë se Vladi është dhumpir


Se beri anglezi vampir por turku.Dihej qe Vladi ishte i pameshirshem me kundershtaret e vet.Kur i zinte rob i hidhte nga nje kulle 20 metershe poshte ku i prisnin hunj 1 metra.Ketu i doli edhe nami i keq.Turqit e vrane ne pabesi dhe me vone i krijuan edhe legjendat e  famshme te Kont Drakules.




> Ky autor i ri, 35 vjeçar, po shifet se tregon ketu edhe papjekurine e një shkruesi  permes pikpamjes se tij te errët qe paska ekspozar ne kete liber.


Po shikoje moshen.Nuk eshte normale qe nje 35 vjecar te shkruaj per jeten dhe  vepren e Gjergj Kastriotit.Historia nuk eshte artikull gazetash sic kujton ky Oliveri.

----------


## white-knight

Per ta vrare pak kete hije te zeze qe na solli ky bebushi Oliver qe kujton se shkruan histori.


Poemë 
17 Janar 2008 

Kur në motet e liga´ Europa dhe Azia, 
nga e njëjta kolerë´ gjëmojshin tuj lëngue 
kurse të Ilirisë´ të ndritshmet epoka, 
nëpër thellësitë e tokës shkojshin tuj u mbulue. 
Ndërsa qiellit, nxinte´ e errta´ shtërngatë osmane, 
që Kalatë´ Mesdheut po ja shëmbte çdo ditë, 
njajo bishë e çartun, që bishtin e kish në Turkmenistane 
ndërsa kryet, për nan Dhe, në Kostandinopol e kishte qitë! 



Bash në njat shekull kur bota dridhej friket, 
E mbretnitë e Europës´ e rrethojshin vedin me mure të nalta, 
ndërsa nën tokë i hapshin Katakombet´ me e fsheh kryet, 
pse kthetrat osmane po shtriheshin aq të gjata. 

Atëherë kur qiejtë e Mesdheut nxinin nëpër shekuj, 
Prej zjarreve që digjnin kombe e qytete 
Tuj u djeg nën dhunë të njasajë barbarie 
Që deri foshnjat ua theri nanave ndër djepe! 

Bash në najtë kohë të fali ty Zoti, 
O i ma i madhi i të gjitha kohnave ! 
O Gjergji ma i mirë i gjithësisë ! 
O Yllë, që në ty e njohu vedin´ deri edhe bota, 
në çdo vlerë e Ligjë të Zotit, që rrëfente Udhën e Lirisë ! 

Në ty e njohu vedin´ çdo Trim e trimëneshë Arbënore 
Në çdo virtyt njerzor, Bese e Burrërie ! 

O ti Fatos i kohrave që në këmbe e ngrite 
Çdo njeri shpres´humbur që kërkonte lirinë ! 
Në këmbë e ngrite kombin drejt ringjalljes, 
duke ja rikthye nderin e lavdinë, 
siç gjyshat e patën pasun në kohët Pellazgjike, 
e deri në mbretnit e nalta, në tempujt e Ilirisë, 
kohë nëpër të cilat´ erdhi e jotja kohë, ma e Arta, 
që do të ja ngrente në qiell´ kombit, Krenarinë! 

O Trim, ti Kalorës i lirisë botnore 
Që hovet e kulçedrës antiplanetare 
I ndalove´ me shpatën tande në krye të trimave, 
Kur ti luftën e mbajte të ndezur me Arbërorë, 
Atëherë kur ti në ndihmë´ Europën e thirre 
dhe mbretnive të sajë trimnitë ua mësove, 
kur u the se;  lufta per lirinë nuk bëhet vetëm në oborr! 
Por ndër male të larta, u the, ndër fusha e vënde Aleate 
kur armiku është i madh e shkatrrimtarë, 
kur kërkon të shuajë gjuhë, kultura e kombe, 
u the; *Që të gjithë duhet të bashkohemi 
e botën ta shpëtojmë nga çdo sulm barbar* ! 

O Vigan, që Ora e kombit´ ty të lindi e të rriti ! 
O burrë, që mençuria jote ndriti Dheun ! 
E cila deri dhe armiqtë tu i habiti; 
sa kurrë nuk e mohuan dot vlersimin për ty, 
për ma të madhin, ma të fortin ushtarak që kishin, 
të birin e rrëmbyer, të voglin e Gjonit të Kastriotve, 
atë që kurrë nuk e harroj Atdheun ! 
Deri edhe ata nuk e mohuan kurrë emrin, 
që vetë ty, si vlersim ta dhanë, 
ma të famshmin luftëtarë të kohrave, 
Legjendarin e botës, shëmbullin e trimërive, 
Heroin e Arbërisë, të Europës mbarë, 
Gjergjin e Kastriotve, Skënderbenë! 

O ti Atlet i shekujve, që qiejve shkëlqen si një Yllë i ri ! 
O ti që dhe botës ia ndriçove aq bukur lirinë 
Sa deri dhe gjuhët e kombeve, ti i bane me shkëlqye 
Kur gjuhës së barbarve, në malet e Ilirisë ia ndalove turrin! 

O ti që çdo njeriu, ia mëson gjithmonë´ vlerat ma të mira; 
Besnikërinë ndaj Atdhuet, Burrërinë, Trimërinë ! 
Ti i pavdekshëm je o dritë hyjnore e Atdheut, 
Që në kujtim të kohrave shkon tuj flakërue 
Nëpër udhët e qiejve të tokëve të Abërisë, 
Gjithnjë në krah me Zana e Kreshnikë, bashkë tuj i begatue 
Punët e shekujve të ardhëm, kah e mira për Atdheun 
Ecën´ në krahët e Rinisë! 

_marrur nga Zeri i larget_

----------


## klaus fisher

" Koincidence" e organizuar mire !!!Serbet e bejne Skenderbeun serb,greket e bejne grek ,ky autori shkund mbi figuren e tij deklarata-plehra te armiqve te tij ( sic ishte Piccolomini) !Rastesi  ju duket kjo?
Por te tilla pasazhe te karakterit te  Skenderbeut nuk ka'' pare " asnje bashkekohes i tij.Librin nuk e kam lexuar ,por me ben pershtypje qemtimi vetem i anes negative. Dmth, ASGJE E RE NGA "MIQTE " TANE!!!

----------


## Guri i Kuq

White-knigt i nderuar,

Sigurisht e ke nga zemra e plast,themi kendej nga Kosova...

Miku im,Zvicrra ka një histori shumë të pasur e te lavdishme duke filluar nga luftat e 1392 -tës kunder Habsburgëve të parë që çuanë në formimin e Zvicrrës së pavarur para 716 vitesh.Po nejse,të këthehemi te tema.

-Për njimend është e rëndë, kur dëgjon që për Heroin tonë Kombëtar Gjergj Kastriotin flasin edhe ata që nuk kanë lidhje me  kohen,vepren,jeten dhe luftat e tij,por fati i kapitenëve të mëdhej të njerzimit është i këtillë.Gjithkush i lakmon për vete dhe kur nuk mund ti përvehtsojë,ateherë
përbalti sa më shumë që është e mundur...
Edhe po të jenë të vërteta këto spekulime,mesjeta evropiane njeh me qinda  shembuj edhe më ekstrem të  bëmave të mbretërve e princave evropian e botëror me qellim të  formimit të shteteve kombetare.Ishte koha e Borxhias , Princit të Makiavelit,Henrikut dhe Ferdinadit të Aragonës.

Edhe kur e shajnë Gjergjin tonë,ai lartësohet...shkelqen, e vezullimi i dritës së tij -verbon...

Shnet,

----------


## white-knight

> Miku im,Zvicrra ka një histori shumë të pasur e te lavdishme duke filluar nga luftat e 1392 -tës kunder Habsburgëve të parë që çuanë në formimin e Zvicrrës së pavarur para 716 vitesh.Po nejse,të këthehemi te tema.


Zvicra mund te jete shpallur e pavarur para 716 vjetesh por para kesaj s ka histori.Nuk eshte komb me pak fjale.Perpara historise shqiptare eshte nje hic.Kur Iliret si paraardhes te shqiptarve filluan qyteterimin zvicerianet me gjithe Europen e "nderuar" perendimore ishin akoma ne rendin primitiv me fise e tribu sic ishin barbaret gal francez(si perberje e Zvicres sot).
Sa per heroin kombetar nuk e ul dot askush.Nuk e uli dot Perandoria Osmane e jo me do e uli Zvicra.Me sa me kujtohet mua edhe Ben Blushi ishte kritukuar ne librin e tij per nje gje te tille ne lidhje me Gjergj Kastriotin.
Gjergj Kastrioti pervec se eshte Zot i Shqiptarve eshte edhe vet Zot i Europes.

----------


## RaPSouL

Jeta e Skënderbeut përmes dokumentacionit ekzistues nga arkivat e Venecies, Milanos, Mantovës, Dubrovnikut dhe sidomos Zadarit ku nuk ka shkelur asnjë autor shqiptar.

Një vepër ku figura e vërtetë historike nuk konfirmon heroin e teksteve të shkollave apo imazhin e tij në hapësirën shqipfolëse Oliver Jens Schmitt paraqiti dje në sallën e mbushur me replika historike veprën Skënderbeu që pretendohet të sjellë në aspektin shkencor edhe një model kritik të historiografisë për çështje të rëndësisë kombëtare për shqiptarët. E megjithatë ishte një takim topitës sepse askush nga kolegët shqiptarë nuk e kishte lexuar veprën me mbi 550 faqe.

Edhe një farë replike (e llojit unë mik e kam por po ia them) me tezat e historianit vjenez, profesorit të ri të Universitetit të Evropës Juglindore, u bë në mënyrë jo profesionale dhe me hipoteza të tipit që krahasonin motivin e hakmarrjes të Skënderbeut ndaj Sulltanit, me motivin e hakmarrjes së Wilhem Tell-it.

Kjo vepër me titullin thjesht Skënderbeu, është herët të recensohet dhe përtypet nga audienca me gjithë dokumentacionin e pasur arkivor mbi bazë të cilit është synuar të shkruhet jeta e Skënderbeut përtej historive të shumta dhe kujtesës që na lidh tash 5 shekuj me të. Dy vjet para, ndërsa Schmitt e kishte përfunduar Skënderbeun, gjen dokumentin që e e vitit 1484 që e detyron historianin të rishohë krejt nivelin e jetës personale të heroit.

Dokumenti i zbuluar në arkivat e Milanos, dëshmonte se cili është motivi që ky fisnik renegat i pagëzuar i krishterë, i konvertuar në mysliman, i rikthet fesë së të parë dhe bëhet mbrojtës i krishtërimit, madje athleta christi. Dhe në fund të fundi, kjo figurë që edhe sot nuk perceptohet dot pa emocione, siç shkruan historiani vjenez, që jetoi në një epokë ku shndërroheshin kohët, siç u përmend shpesh dje për Arbërinë mesjetare, bëhet madhështore në sytë e Schmitt-it sepse: Skënderbeu nuk kishte për qëllim krijimin e një shteti shqiptar në periferi të perandorisë osmane, por shkatërrimin e perandorisë, pastaj krijimin e një mbretërie arbëre, mbretëria e epirit në Ballkanin perëndimor. Kjo është për mua me të vërtetë themelore. Ideja për krijimin e shtetit ishte, por pas shkatërrimit të armikut.

Intervista

Zoti Schmitt, në çmënyrë një dokument mundi të ndryshojë rrjedhën e studimit tuaj të përfunduar tashmë, dokument që ju detyroi të rishkruanit gjysmën e veprës Skënderbeu.

- Rëndësia e dokumentit është që tregon për herë të parë shkakun personal të Skënderbeut për tu rebeluar: Babai i tij u vra nga sulltani. I detyruar nga zakoni Skënderbeu, vendosi të kryejë hakmarrje, të marrë gjakun nga familja e Sulltanit. Natyrisht kjo nuk mund të shpjegojë gjithë kryengritjen që kishte një dimension më të gjerë dhe më të madh. Unë isha i detyruar ta rishkruaj librin sepse ky dokument ndryshon të paktën në nivel personal veprimtarinë e Skënderbeut. Kjo është e qartë. Në jetën e historianit është shumë i bukur ky lloj zbulimi dhe, natyrisht, isha i kënaqur që librin se kisha botuar dhe mund të ndryshoja karakterin e tij.

Ndonjë koleg juaji shqiptar e quajti motivin e hakmarrjes si të letërsisë kalorsiake, si tek Wilhelm Tell-i, një motiv i pabesueshëm për të çuar tek kryengritjet e mëdha të heroit.

- Ky dokument është mjaft i saktë sepse i tregon një audience për ambasadorin e Skënderbeut disa muaj pas rënies së Kostandinopolit. Është e qartë që një ambasador i Skënderbeut ka nevojë për një argument shumë të fortë për të shpjeguar se pse Arbëria kërkonte ndihmë dhe mbështetje me një ushtri të Papës. Dhe papa mund të reagonte për një argument si çështja fetare, por ambasadori nuk e ka përdoror këtë lloj argumenti. Mund të themi që ishte pak naiv sepse ka treguar historinë siç ishte, sepse nuk kishte motiv të vepronte ndryshe, e njëjta gjë mund të thuhet edhe për ambasadorët milanezë: nuk kishin motiv për të ndryshuar historinë. Kanë treguar vetëm atë që amabsadori i Skënderbeut i ka prezantuar Papës. Ju përmendët që koncepte si besa, apo edhe hakmarrja, kanë qenë koncepte që Skënderbeut nuk ia njohën dhe nuk ia vlerësuan apo besuan aleatët. Shembulli më i mirë është ekspedita e Skënderbeut në Itali. Mbreti i Napolit Alfonsi V vdiq (1458) dhe biri i tij Mbreti Ferdinand, kishte konflikt me një pretendent francez. Në mendimin politik perëndimor, Skënderbeu nuk ishte i detyruar të dërgojë ushtri ose të komandojë personalisht një ushtri në Itali sepse besa midis mbretit dhe Skënderbeut mori fund me vdekjen e mbretit. Por sipas mendimit të Skënderbeut ideja që Mbreti Alfons e ka ndihmuar në një situatë shumë të vështirë, në rrethimin e parë të Krujës, e detyronte që edhe pa një besë, të ndihmojë birin e mbretit. Pra edhe koncepti politik, edhe koncepti i mentalitetit midis Italisë në njërën anë dhe në anën tjetër Arbërisë mesjetare, ishte shumë i ndryshëm.

Vetmia e tij në vdekje dhe fama e përjetshme pas vdekjes. Është një paradoks?

- Nuk është paradoks, sepse flasim për nivele të ndryshme. Niveli i parë është niveli historik, Skënderbeu si burrë politik dhe jeta e tij që përfundon me një disfatë ushtarake. Në fund të jetës ai ka krijuar edhe një kolaps demografik sepse Sulltani dhe ushtritë osmane e kanë shkatërruar Arbërinë të paktën zonën e Tumenishtit, zonën e Krujës, të Matit, zonën e Dibrës dhe kanë vrarë ose deportuar afro 65-75% të banorëve. Ky është kolapsi demografik. Kemi si provë dokumentet osmane, dokumentet e Skënderbeut, dokumentet perëndimore që tregojnë të njëjtën histori. Në tjetër nivel është miti i Skënderbeut si ideali i udhëheqësit të luftëtarëve në malësi jo vetëm për shqiptarët po edhe për sllavët e jugut sepse ai ka përjetësuar idealin e luftëtarit dhe udhëheqësin karizmatik në Ballkan, në të njëjtën kohë edhe si athleta christi në perëndim dhe si ideal e burrë shteti në Venedik. Pra nuk është një paradoks, por është një kalim nga njeriu historik tek miti. Skënderbeu mbinatyror si tek kjo sallë e mesjetës në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar e mbushur me replika, a nuk janë dëshmi që shkenca e historiografisë shqiptare është në krizë, sepse është e pashkëputur nga depolitizimi i djeshëm? Të gjithë monumentet që njohin shqiptarët në Shqipëri, por edhe ato që janë eksportuar në Kosovë dhe në Maqedoni, janë prodhime të realizmit socialist. Kjo është një tendencë, një trajtim i artit nën komunizëm. Për fat të keq në Shqipëri nuk ka një traditë artistike të para luftës dhe të gjithë shqiptarët njohin vetëm një traditë. Mendoj që këto monumente kanë një mesazh shumë të ashpër dhe jo shumë njerëzor. Skënderbeu ishte një njeri i jashtëzakonshëm, por në radhë të parë ishte njeri, jo monument. Edhe historianët e epokës komuniste kanë krijuar një Skënderbe me shembullin e Enver Hoxhës, si paraardhës i Enver Hoxhës. Kanë krijuar edhe idenë e një vendi të izoluar, shumë të vogël, idenë që Shqipëria ka mbijetuar vetëm me forcat e veta. Natyrisht që kjo ishte dhe ideologjia e epokës së Hoxhës, por nuk ka të bëjë me realitetin mesjetar. Historianët që tani po diskutojnë për interpretimin e historisë duhet të kuptojnë me çfarë metodologjie është operuar. Është koha për një kritikë historiografike.

Prof. Luan Malltezi tha se për të përgatitur historianë që të punojnë në arkivat e botës, aponë Vatikan ku një ditë kërkim është shumë e kushtueshme, duhen sidomos para. A është kjo mënyrë për të kapur kohën e humbur me deficite të mëdha në shkencën e historisë?

- Me tranzicionin, me kalimin nga socializmi në demokraci, shkenca shqiptare ka humbur një brez, një gjeneratë të të rinjve. Natyrisht janë edhe shkaqet ekonomike që mund të shpjegojnë këtë fakt. Nga ana tjetër, historianët edhe në Evropë nuk janë si biznesmenët, anëtarët më të pasur të një shoqërie. Dmth në situatën aktuale bursat janë për historianët, për shkencëtarët e rinj, një rrugë dhe një gjë e rëndësishme. Shkenca duhet të jetë edhe atraktive, sepse duhet të tërheqë më të mirët.

Stili juaj i të rrëfyerit u çmua në veçanti. Si mund të bëhet tërheqëse historia?

- Magjepsja e shkencës, e historisë në këtë rast, duhet të ketë një nivel intelektual, por duhet të ketë edhe një nivel shumë personal. Kjo është magjia e historisë dhe e të kaluarës. Për mua, me Skënderbeun është përvoja e dytë. Dikur ajo që më kishte tërhequr në historinë e shqiptarëve ka qenë izolimi i saj. Kjo ka ngjallur kuriozitetin tim për këtë vend.

*Burimi*

----------


## white-knight

> Skënderbeu ishte një njeri i jashtëzakonshëm, por në radhë të parë ishte njeri, jo monument. Edhe historianët e epokës komuniste kanë krijuar një Skënderbe me shembullin e Enver Hoxhës, si paraardhës i Enver Hoxhës. Kanë krijuar edhe idenë e një vendi të izoluar, shumë të vogël, idenë që Shqipëria ka mbijetuar vetëm me forcat e veta. Natyrisht që kjo ishte dhe ideologjia e epokës së Hoxhës, por nuk ka të bëjë me realitetin mesjetar.


Kjo eshte komplet dezinformuese.Nepermjet komunizmit mundohen te perdhosin dhe ti ulin vlerat heroit kombetar duke e emeruar te tille nga historianet "komuniste".Te gjitha keto jane teori konspirative.Se ca lidhje ka Akademia e Shkencave ne ate kohe nje Zot e di.Ndosha Akademia e beri Skenderbeun komunist me ideale Marksiste.
Nejse ideja eshte qe nepermjet figures se Enver Hoxhes qe per mendimin tim ka bere ngritjen lart me merite te heroit kombetar(Kush e ndihmoi Gjergj Kastriotin?.Ai luftoi vetem.Ku i ka faktet ky Oliveri?),ta zhdukin edhe Gjergjin.Ky eshte nje hap dhe do kete shume tjere.Prsini qe pas Oliverit do shkruajne dhe te tjere.Greket presin ta pervetesojne edhe kete si Aleksandrin dhe Pirron.

----------


## Julius

Hidhni hidhni poshtë çdo gjë, sidomos vlerat e historisë. Kur të shikoni pastaj se keni ngel brekëgrisur do e identifikoni veten me evgjitërinë e Obamës.

----------


## Dita

Shtremberim tipik prej mediash shqiptare. Ia degjojne, ia lexojne mendimin folesit/shkruesit dhe ia vejne titullin artikullit qe te terheqe/skandalizoje lexuesin.  Historiani duket ka thene qe historianet e kohes se komunizmit e kane heroizuar E.Hoxhen ne menyre te ekzagjeruar. Me siguri qe artikullshkruesja (apo kush ka bere intervisten) ka perkthyer gabim, ose ne menyre te cale. Fjalia e meposhtme le per te deshiruar ne ndertim:

"Edhe historianët e epokës komuniste kanë krijuar një Skënderbe me shembullin e Enver Hoxhës, si paraardhës i Enver Hoxhës."

----------


## alibaba

Qeveria shqiptare duhet të ndalojë rreptësisht shitjen, blerjen, leximin, prodhimin dhe hyrjen në Shqipëri të këtij libri, dhe të cilit do libër që përmban citate nga ky libër.

Kundravajtësit të dënohen me së paku 10 vite burg, për shkak të "fyerjes kundrejt kombit shqiptar dhe heroit të tij", ose për shkak "të ndihmesës së agjentëve të huaj për të përdhosur vlerat e kombit shqiptar".

A është e ndaluar droga? Atëherë le të ndalohet dhe ky libër.

----------

